# NPR cries wolf



## Vaneyes

One of NPR's writers accuses Gramophone as being homers. What's new? Same for The Grammys. And, same for NPR. IOW primarily promoting the artistry in their respective countries.

It should be expected, and I don't see anything greatly wrong with it. Do you? Of course I'm one of those types who can see through people (or entities), no matter if they're wearing two sweaters and a raccoon coat. 

NPR article:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...limmed-down-gramophone-awards-honor-home-team


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> One of NPR's writers accuses Gramophone as being homers. What's new? Same for The Grammys. And, same for NPR. IOW primarily promoting the artistry in their respective countries.
> 
> It should be expected, and I don't see anything greatly wrong with it. Do you? Of course I'm one of those types who can see through people (or entities), no matter if they're wearing two sweaters and a raccoon coat.
> [...]


Aha! SuperVan. Just as I suspected.


----------



## realdealblues

I'm not at all surprised that a British magazine would support British artists. I do find it a shame though to no longer have a Historical category though.


----------



## starthrower

Such penetrating and important journalism happening at National Petroleum Radio.


----------

